# Neck Issue



## becellington (7 mo ago)

Hi! What might be causing her neck to look like this? This chicken is 10 weeks old. Haven’t noticed it on any of the other 15 chickens that she is with. Thanks for your help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tough one. At first I thought that was the back of her neck and that another might be doing it. There is a possibility she's poking her head somewhere she shouldn't and breaking feathers.


----------

